# Welded Wednesday! Show off your broken & repaired bikes



## fordmike65 (Jan 21, 2015)

Show us your bikes that have been used & abused! Let's see some repairs whether it be a sleeved frame tube or booger welded bottom bracket!


My crusty but trusty '37 Mercury. Has some repairs to the BB, but still holding true with 265lbs pedaling it!









Thanks for the thread idea Harpo


----------



## Aerocycle36 (Jan 21, 2015)

Elgin Oriole


----------



## bricycle (Jan 21, 2015)

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?20875-Strut-Fork-repair


----------



## pedal_junky (Jan 21, 2015)

Mega braze.


----------



## mike j (Jan 21, 2015)

*Action photo*

The Mad welder at work...


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 21, 2015)

New project for my wife-1980 schwinn cruiser. My buddy Mike welding on the kickstand barrel.


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 4, 2015)

Snyder, of course


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 4, 2015)

*Still Wednesday in Cali*

'36 Colson


Frame needs a lil help.


----------



## jkent (Feb 5, 2015)

There was a thread on here, It seems like it was about a year or so ago. Of a bike that had been flipped upside down and had a bunch of extra bars welded to it. And the new Cabe owner bought the bike to restore it and bring it back to it's former glory. 
I'm wanting to say this was a Dayton Super Streamline or a TwinFlex or some other high dollar frame that is kind of hard to find.
I can not find the original thread but was hoping someone could remember this story and post it here. 
This transformation was unbelievable. It completely blew my mind that the after pictures was the same bike at all.
JKent


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 5, 2015)

I think it was TwinFlex. I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 5, 2015)

This one was worth repairing...  http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/attachment.php?attachmentid=87396&d=1362790125


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 5, 2015)

My 38 deluxe bluebird saw a hard life. Downtube rewelded at the tank shroud and the suicide two speed brazed over 
Nick.


----------



## jkent (Feb 5, 2015)

Here it is.


----------



## Dobie (Feb 5, 2015)

Here is a real survivor..1901 to 1908 Canadian Racycle with metal cart wheels with custom fitted tires, note the offside crank repair and custom rear sprocket.  It had been ridden locally.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 5, 2015)

It's Thursday where I live? V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 5, 2015)

jkent said:


> There was a thread on here, It seems like it was about a year or so ago. Of a bike that had been flipped upside down and had a bunch of extra bars welded to it. And the new Cabe owner bought the bike to restore it and bring it back to it's former glory.
> I'm wanting to say this was a Dayton Super Streamline or a TwinFlex or some other high dollar frame that is kind of hard to find.
> I can not find the original thread but was hoping someone could remember this story and post it here.
> This transformation was unbelievable. It completely blew my mind that the after pictures was the same bike at all.
> JKent





I guess that wasn't the one - BUT the Super Streamliner that Scott ( 37fleetwood ) got off eBay.... It was a red frame that someone cut up to put a lawn mower motor on it or something with some little 20 inch rims & some other "bad decisions" - & Scott replaced the "modified parts" with what should've still been there from a donor bike & made it what it once was again - Scott probably pulled the pics - but hit him up - he probably has them still ... a great save for the Huffman Rescue for sure ...  Frank


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 6, 2015)

*My 1936 Road Master Flat Tank*

Here's the before shot and I'll have to update it with an after shot.  Good ol'Joe did a GREAT JOB!


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 6, 2015)

Robertriley said:


> Here's the before shot and I'll have to update it with an after shot.  Good ol'Joe did a GREAT JOB!




Guess my calendar is off...Thought it was Friday


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Feb 6, 2015)

jkent said:


> here it is.
> View attachment 195103View attachment 195104View attachment 195105View attachment 195106View attachment 195107



who deserves the credit of saving that bike from the monstrosity?
Great find and vision. And great restoration job.
Kudos to whoever did it.


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 6, 2015)

38 monark tree tested.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 6, 2015)

Man I could go wild on a thread like this!
let's start here. I was told there was a crack in the seat tube when I bought it, yeah right!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 6, 2015)

then there was this one, I had to save it didn't I?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 6, 2015)

another big tank project that had the lower tank bar so rusted it had to be changed out. again, undisclosed by the previous owner.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 6, 2015)

does this one qualify? it wasn't exactly broken, but it was welded.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 6, 2015)

and if that one what about this one?


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 6, 2015)

How bout save one for *NEXT* Wednesday??


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 6, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> How bout save one for *NEXT* Wednesday??




don't worry I have enough for the next several Wednesdays.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 18, 2015)

Bumping this back up!


BB repair on my '36


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 18, 2015)

Before (a common issue with the 26X...rare bike, but I have seen it a couple of other times





After:







Chris


----------



## bikecrazy (Feb 18, 2015)

Whoever does the brazing for 37 fleetwood knows what they are doing! Brazing is fast becoming a lost art.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 18, 2015)

As far as I know HE does his own work


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 18, 2015)

bikecrazy said:


> Whoever does the brazing for 37 fleetwood knows what they are doing! Brazing is fast becoming a lost art.




I do indeed do my own brazing. I took a few semesters in welding in college and held a 4.0 GPA. Thank you for your kind words, brazing is kinda like icing a cake, the trick is having it hot enough to build up with going that one degree over and having the whole thing turn to mush and fall through. I enjoy doing it, it takes concentration and is a kinda escape.
here is another project I recently tackled, I got a springer with the threads broken off and had to replace the top part of the steer tube. not brazing, but actual oxyacetylene welding, almost just as lost of an art. machines are getting too good, but sometimes things are too delicate to slam into with a mig welder.

the broken threads






donor fork
...and no one tease me about my small vice!

















and just in time, before it got too dark, it's done


----------



## Oldnut (Feb 18, 2015)

*Weld them up*

Got this from Scott at mem lane fall a 37 fleetwood.i had to repair a previous repair attempts phew what a mess.but a lot of time and a lot of fun got it together.


----------



## syclesavage (Feb 18, 2015)

Here's mine 2 light mounts brazed together.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 1, 2015)

*Welded Wednesday! Show off your broken &amp; repaired bikes*

I got 1 that was brazed and/or welded....
Nice work 37fleetwood. I know who to call....





It seems solid enough I am riding it like it was never broke…



1936 Packard manufactured by Colson


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 10, 2016)

Here's one for Welded Wednesday: prewar Snyder crank, bent as usual, but has had both ends repaired as well


----------



## dodgerblue (Feb 10, 2016)

This is an awesome thread here . I never would have imagined some of these frames could've ever been repaired .Great workmanship right here . Good talent is a lost art , period ...


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 10, 2016)

if this hobby isn't about saving the broken and unloved old bikes of the world, I don't know what it is about.


----------



## syclesavage (Feb 10, 2016)

Had this one too.


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 24, 2016)

Seat tube to bottom bracket on LWB colson


----------



## bairdco (Feb 24, 2016)

Started off with an odball 1980 Takara 26" double bar bmx cruiser frame. The front of it's all heavy duty, but the rear triangle was crap. Thin sheet metal brake and fender stays, and cheap tack welded dropouts like you'd find on a junky ten speed.

Cut out some new rear fork ends, a coaster brake bracket, and brake stays, chopped out the old ones and built a nuke-proof klunker using a 1950's girder fork from a Rixe tandem.


----------



## bairdco (Feb 24, 2016)

Drops and brake brackets...


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 24, 2016)

I love it!!! So damn neat!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 24, 2016)

Built this one from scratch.


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Feb 24, 2016)

I think this applies... do not have clear photo of of repair. However, the rear fender in the before photo was missing the attachment tab between bottom chain stays near BB. It had been completely torn off. a good use-able piece was found on another seriously damaged fender. About three/four inches of the tab end of donor fender was step-notched and welded to the fender in photo. You would never find it had I not told you. Also, the attaching frame bracket for the fender tab was broken off from the kickstand tube. A piece of steel strap was correctly drilled, bent and welded to replace missing anchor.




All sheet metal and frame iron in top picture was used to create bottom photo. Rims/wheels/Tires, seat, pedals, handle bars and stem, if in top photo were not used... here's a later after photo... I still need some decal work; and less sunshine! [I DID NOT SAY THAT].


----------



## Squiggle Dog (Feb 24, 2016)

37fleetwood does some amazing work! Good for him for saving those bikes. Here is one of my Hi-Los. One of these days I'll probably clean up the brazing and weld on another chainguard tab--if I can find a correct chainguard.


----------



## bairdco (Feb 24, 2016)

Almost forgot about the kickstand extension.


----------



## Squiggle Dog (Feb 25, 2016)

Hey 37fleetwood, last night I had a dream that I was eating soup in a restaurant that had little bits of bicycle frame in them (I could see sections of tubing like sliced-up hotdogs and rear dropouts like the ones in your pic). The metal was soft so it was edible--I guess it cooked down in the broth. I asked the restaurant where they were getting the metal and they showed me frames that looked exactly like the Huffman frames you are customizing into the longer versions. 

So I asked if I could order a frame from their supplier because I wanted one to use as a bicycle, not for eating. They told me they got the bicycle frames for their soup out of California, from you. I guess your frames were the tastiest. So they let me buy one of the frames for $100, which I thought was a good deal as they were brazed well and looked just like an original Huffman frame. They even came with the half-size mesh chainguards, fork, sprocket, and pedals. But the odd thing was they had "ROLLFAST" stamped behind the seat tube.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 25, 2016)

Squiggle Dog said:


> Hey 37fleetwood, last night I had a dream that I was eating soup in a restaurant that had little bits of bicycle frame in them (I could see sections of tubing like sliced-up hotdogs and rear dropouts like the ones in your pic). The metal was soft so it was edible--I guess it cooked down in the broth. I asked the restaurant where they were getting the metal and they showed me frames that looked exactly like the Huffman frames you are customizing into the longer versions.
> 
> So I asked if I could order a frame from their supplier because I wanted one to use as a bicycle, not for eating. They told me they got the bicycle frames for their soup out of California, from you. I guess your frames were the tastiest. So they let me buy one of the frames for $100, which I thought was a good deal as they were brazed well and looked just like an original Huffman frame. They even came with the half-size mesh chainguards, fork, sprocket, and pedals. But the odd thing was they had "ROLLFAST" stamped behind the seat tube.



that's funny, weird, but funny.
I recently got a frame that has a mangled rear drop out. I also have a frame I've already robbed a few bars off of, and I'm thinking about switching the rear end. from there I'm tempted to powder coat it and make a beach bomber out of it. if I get to it soon, I'll post pictures.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 4, 2016)

latest victim, mentioned above.














and the leftovers. this poor 40 Dayton frame has saved a number of bikes. fill out your donor cards people!


----------



## cds2323 (Mar 9, 2016)

A really old repair to the frame at the bottom bracket of my 37 Oriole. Seems to be a common repair to this style frame, due to the laid back seat position. Plus this one had a motor mounted on it in the past. And an extra long seat post that put the seat back another 10-12".


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 9, 2016)

Lump of brass on the lower fender bridge on JLB2


----------



## hellshotrods (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## OhioJones (Jun 1, 2016)

I have had to look at this mess of a blob/hack/weld since first seeing the bike. I took it because I saw that despite the headache that the weld itself is, there is/was potential. Needless to say, I do wish that I could find the person responsible and give them a piece of my mind. 

Keep in mind that I am not including the other side in the photo's. There is actually one more mess of a blob. Will be giving this my attention once I am finished cleaning up the rest of the frame.


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 1, 2016)

OhioJones said:


> I have had to look at this mess of a blob/hack/weld since first seeing the bike. I took it because I saw that despite the headache that the weld itself is, there is/was potential. Needless to say, I do wish that I could find the person responsible and give them a piece of my mind.
> 
> Keep in mind that I am not including the other side in the photo's. There is actually one more mess of a blob. Will be giving this my attention once I am finished cleaning up the rest of the frame. View attachment 323633 View attachment 323635



looks like a normal schwinn weld to me bro, they all look like that


----------



## OhioJones (Jun 1, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> looks like a normal schwinn weld to me bro, they all look like that



That's because the workers were paid very poorly. The little bit of scratch that they did have went to picking up bottles of booze while on their lunch break. Stevie Wonder could weld more efficiently.


----------



## cds2323 (Jun 1, 2016)

This 1939 Shelby had a 1/16" crack on the left rear upper stay about an inch behind the seat post. Never seen a frame break there in the middle of tube away from a joint. Anyway when I lived in Boise in 1996 I had a guy weld some forks needing repair. Since he had a $15 minimum charge for welding he asked what else I had. So I took the frame to him. Two forks and this frame all for $15. 
He was excited when he saw the frame because of the brass. I had picked his shop from the yellow pages ad saying he'd been in business for fifty years since 1946. He hung out his shingle when he returned from Navy service in WW2. Really cool old timer who did more work than he charged for 15$.
That tank on the bike also had a bracket tack welded on last year. Took it to a local muffler shop who did it for free when they were doing some other welding.


----------



## OhioJones (Jun 2, 2016)

Working on removing seat post and clamp. Clamp is fudgeing welded to frame. I had originally planned not to use fire. Now, I regret not going right into it with some heat. Cracking and other damage that now needs to be repaired. Sigh. 

Whoever the hell did this to this bike...i hope that their applebags and anus are covered in herpes sores. I was doing great on this frame up until i decided it was time to tangle with this blasphe-mess crap!


----------



## bairdco (Jun 16, 2016)

It's thursday, but...

Monark seperated at the seat tube:



 

Knocked it back into place:



 

Sandblasted and grinded away old weld, invented frame squeezing tool. (Don't forget to wear proper welding shoes with no socks.)







 



 

Done and ready to be blasted and painted. Whenever I get around to it.

Frame's crusty, but straight, no dents, so it was worth saving.


----------



## catfish (Jun 16, 2016)

This one is kind of home made.....


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jun 18, 2016)

bikecrazy said:


> Whoever does the brazing for 37 fleetwood knows what they are doing! Brazing is fast becoming a lost art.



Ask Scott who that talented person is[emoji2]


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Jun 22, 2016)

This 36 bluebird had some extensive brazing work done some time in its past.  As rough as it looks, I have a feeling that this repair was the key to its survival.  It probably would have otherwise ended up in a scrap pile as a rusted, unrideable old bike.  There were patches on the top and bottom.

Im in the process of repairing this repair work right now.  In another 50 years, someone more talented will likely endeavor to repair my repair work!

I think I'll start a thread in the "projects" section


----------



## bairdco (Jun 23, 2016)

Not welded, but here's my "frankenbrooks" saddle


----------



## syclesavage (Jun 23, 2016)

bairdco said:


> Not welded, but here's my "frankenbrooks" saddle
> 
> View attachment 332032



 Oh that's so bad a$$.


----------



## dfa242 (Jun 23, 2016)

bairdco said:


> Not welded, but here's my "frankenbrooks" saddle.
> ...Now that's how you spell Halloween.


----------



## Rivnut (Jun 23, 2016)

We've now seen some crappy welding by others.  How about showing us some of your quality welding.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Jun 24, 2016)

I think I'll start a thread in the "projects" section[/QUOTE]

Actually, I started a thread on this build in the "balloon tire" section.


----------

